# H: Vostroyan squad W: Steel legion squad



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all.

I have a 10 man squad of vostroyans with a flamer, heavy bolter team and a sgt.

All cleaned up and put on bases but that's it. No paint and no damage.

Looking for a simple trade for a steel legion squad, don't mind painted as I can just strip them as they are metal.

Uk only sorry.


----------

